# permanent residence in SA



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all, got 2 questions: I applied through an agency for PA since september and havent got a reference/tracking number as yet. Is it normal after 6 months? I have been on a general work permit with my company for the past 6 years and applied on grounds on 5 years of continuouns work permit... i want to leave and go home...can i leave SA and keep tracking my PA (as i want to be able to come back to SA whenever i wish)?or will it be cancelled if i do leave before it is issued? please help. tx.


----------



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

meant PR not PA...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You should have a reference number by now. Applications are processing quite quickly so you should check up on your application. You is most welcome to travel while the application is pending. It will not affect the permanent residency process.

To check, however, means you have to go in, the online check is very unreliable currently.

(Also note that once you receive PR, you cannot be out of the country for 3 years consecutively or you will lose it.)


----------



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank so much LegalMan for your prompt response. I' ll check with the agency asap. As i said being on general work permit with this company is kind of binding. i fear that they call the HA to report should i leave them before my PR is issued. I cant afford to be illegal i got my wife who is pregnant and I need to be able to visit whenever possible. Can they do that if i leave them whilst still on general work permit? Can they retract my general work permit if i leave them? wish it was possible to leave and come back to SA while waiting for my PR. Any suggestion will be much appreciated.


----------



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi All.
I really need your help on this one.
I applied 6 months ago for my PR but haven't got a tracking number as yet. What can I do? Can a lawyer do anything for me?
Thank you so much for your input.


----------



## chedylan (Feb 10, 2014)

hiya

i don't understand why you don't have a ref number for your PR application submission.

I got mine sms'd to me while i was still at the counter @ joburg home affair submitting it.

There is a hotline number:

0800 601 190

please call it and see if they can track your application by your name and passport number/ other details. The date you submitted will help.

I called a few weeks ago, was surprised someone answered straight away, and even more surprised to find out my 'outcome' was waiting for me back at home affairs. It took about 8 months to process, and the 'outcome' was a PR cert and visa sticker in my uk passport.

I don't see why you cannot leave the country whenever you like and return as long as your TR visa hasn't expired. It should have no effect on your application for PR whether you are here or not. 

A stipulation for PR is you need to at least visit SA min. once every 3 years to retain it. So unless your application takes 3+ years to process and you are away that long, i dont see any problem.


----------



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you so much Chedylan.
I applied through an agency and was @ HA with them for an interview. It appears that everything (receipt...) was handed over to the agency since they applied on my behalf. The strange thing is another co worker followed the same process with same agency and was sms'ed the ref number days after the agency submitted his application. 
I am going to call the number and check it and should need be i'll get a lawyer to look into this matter. Any contact number for a lawyer will be helpful.
@legalMan,can your firm help on this one?
Thanks all....


----------



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi.
I just called HA and a lady checked under my passport number and full name:no application was submitted!!!. But the agency keeps saying it's pending. The HA official advised one should go submit his/her application himself/herself and not use agency. I will call THAT agency and ask why they have been lying to me for 6 months.
Thank you again.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

We constantly see clients who have used "agencies" and had numerous problems. There is a small chance HA was not correct in what they told you, but to check 100% you may have to launch a court order for full information from HA.


----------



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you LegalMan.
How do I go about launching that court order? What documents do I need. I really need a lawyer. Need my email address for all related info&fees?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Tim - this forum does permit such interaction, yet you may contact any user via a private message.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone
I also applied for PR is September 2013 under exceptional skills but did not get a reference number. I called in January, very professional service I got I must say! They checked my app using my passport number and told me my app had just landed on someone's desk in head office and was being processed. I was told to check again in 3 weeks. February 28th I got an sms that my app had been finalised and should collect outcome in 5 working days. I'm gonna collect tomorrow *fingers crossed*


----------

